# [C++] Dynamische Arrays erweitern



## MFZ007 (29. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ist es möglich ein dynamisches array ohne ein Speicherleck zu erweitern?

ich meine damit:


```
Objects = new CObject[ObjectAnz]
```

Und dann:


```
Objects = new CObject
```

Zum erstellen funktionierts aber wenn ich das Programm beende,
gibt mir der VC++-Debugger eine Zugriffsverletzung an.

Gruss MFZ


----------



## Kachelator (29. März 2004)

Du musst erst feigeben, was du alloziiert hast, sonst hast du ein Leck. Einfach ein paar Bytes anhängen geht nicht.

```
Objects = new CObject[10];
  // ...
  Objects = new CObject[15];
  // => Leck!


  Objects = new CObject[10];
  // ...
  delete[] Objects;
  Objects = new CObject[15];
  // => Okay!
```


----------



## MFZ007 (29. März 2004)

Wieder einmal eine plausible Antwort vom Kachelator! 

Danke.


----------



## Kachelator (29. März 2004)

*freu*


----------

